# سلسلة كيف أتوب -1- مقدمة



## aymonded (12 مايو 2013)

*سلسلة كيف أتوب*​ *التوبة ربيع الإنسان وتجديده المستمر*​ 


 *[1] مقدمـــــــــة*
 أن لله دعوة خاصة مقدمه منه للإنسان، وهذه الدعوة هي دعوة علاقة شركة معه في سرّ المحبة وثقة الإيمان، ودعوة الله مقدمة للإنسان الخاطي الساقط تحت ثقل الخطية التي تعمل بسلطان الموت لأنه [ بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم، وبالخطية الموت، وهكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس إذ أخطأ الجميع ] (رومية 5: 12)، وأصبح كل واحد تحت سلطان الموت وحياته أصبحت تحت العبودية [ الذين خوفاً من الموت كانوا جميعاً كل حياتهم تحت العبودية ] (عبرانيين 2: 15)
   وبذلك أصبحت الخطية تسكن في كل إنسان بلا استثناء [ فإن كنت ما لست أُريده إياه افعل، فلستُ بعد أفعله أنا، بل الخطية الساكنة فيَّ ] (رومية 7: 20)
  فالمحرك الأساسي للسلوك أصبحت هي الخطية، مثل سيد قاسي يملك عبداً يحركه كما شاء ووقت ما شاء، لذلك نجد أن الشهوة ملكت في القلب تحرك الإنسان كما شاءت، فعند هياج الشهوة في داخل الإنسان تحت أي سبب من الأسباب يطيعها الإنسان في التو واللحظة، ومن هنا تظهر العبودية مما يدل على سلطان آخر يمسك كل حواس الإنسان ليخضعها لآخر غير الله، وبالطبع ليس شرط أن يُخطئ الإنسان بالخطايا المعروفة، لكن ميله لآخر غير الله وانحرافه عن الحياة الأبدية تحت ظلمة فكر العالم الحاضر الشرير [ لأن كل ما في العالم شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظم المعيشة، ليس من الآب بل من العالم ] (1يوحنا 2: 16)
  فتحت هذه البنود يتحرك الإنسان نحو آخر غير الله لأنه لا يرى سوى هذه الأشياء التي تتسلط عليه ليكون محور سلوكه وانحصار حياته فيها، ومنها تخرج جميع الخطايا التي تزيده فساد يوماً بعد يوم [ مملوئين من كل إثم وزنى وشرّ وطمع وخبث، مشحونين حسداً وقتلاً وخصاماً ومكراً وسوءاً ] (رومية 1: 29)، والسلسلة طويلة متنوعة لا تنتهي قط...

  عموماً كل واحد فينا خاطي بذنبه الشخصي، لا يقدر أن يقول مثلاً أن آخر هو السبب في خطيئتي، لأني أنا بنفسي وشخصي [ جسدي مَبيع تحت الخطية ] (رومية 7: 14)
  فقد قبل كل واحد فينا برضاه نير الشهوات الخاصة [ أنا الذي سقطت ] [ لما كنا في الجسد كانت أهواء الخطايا التي بالناموس تعمل في أعضاءنا لكي نُثمر للموت ] (رومية 7: 5)

  فنحن حينما نسمع ناموس الله نكتشف كم توغلت الخطية فينا وتأصلت ولا نستطيع الفكاك منها، بدليل أننا لا نقدر أن نسمع وصية الله ونعيش بها، ولذلك بلسان حالنا هذا نقول دائماً: لا أستطيع أن أحيا لله، أنا فاشل، أنا مش نافع، أنا ميت، الحياة مع الله صعبة، الشركة مع الله مستحيلة، الوصية ثقيلة، صعب اننا نعيش بيها، أصل احنا في العالم.. وهكذا الخ 
  وهذا كله دليل على قوة تسلط الخطية بالموت الذي لا نقدر أن نفلت منه بقوانا الشخصية على وجه الإطلاق لأننا كلنا أموات بالخطايا والذنوب، لذلك يصرخ كل واحد [ من ينقذني من جسد هذا الموت ]، أي من جسم الخطايا (كولوسي 2: 11)، مش القصد طبعاً الجسد اللحمي هذا، بل إنسانيتي الساقطة تحت سلطان الخطية التي تسمى بحسب المصطلح الكتابي [ الإنسان العتيق ] (رومية 6: 6)

  وكثيراً منا حاول ان يتخلص من إنسانيته الساقطة بلصق بعض الأعمال بها التي تتناسب مع الحياة الأبدية، لكنه عمل مثل ما قال الرب في الإنجيل بأنه عمل عملية ترقيع، فوضع قطعة من ثوب جديد على الثوب العتيق [ وقال لهم أيضاً مثلاً: ليس أحد يضع رُقعة من ثوب جديد على ثوب عتيق وإلا فالجديد يشقه والعتيق لا توافقه الرقعة التي من الجديد ... فيصير الخرق أردأ ] (لوقا 5: 36)، (مرقس 2: 21)
  ومن هنا تأتي المشاكل النفسية والتمزق الداخلي في الإنسان، حينما يحاول أن يرقع حياته ليكون غير ذاته، بمعنى أنه من الخارج يلصق بنفسه أعمال البرّ والحياة مع الله، ومن الداخل مملوء ومشحون بكل شهوة وطمع وكل أهواء الخطايا التي تعمل في أبناء المعصية، لأن ابن الظلمة لا يستطيع أن يحيا في النور، كما أن الظلمة والنور لا يجتمعان قط...

  لذلك تأتي دعوة الله لا على الأعمال الخارجية وتتميم شوية وصايا وأعمال ليرضى الله على الإنسان، بل الدعوة تأتي على أساس التجديد الداخلي ليصر الإنسان جديداً، لأن الرب بنفسه قال: [ فقد أتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم أفضل ] (يوحنا 10: 10)، [ ويعتق (يفك ويحرر) أولئك الذين خوفاً من الموت كانوا جميعاً كل حياتهم تحت العبودية ] (عبرانيين 2: 15)
  لذلك يقول الرسول: [ إذاً أن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة، الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً ] (2كورنثوس 5: 17)

  وبكون الإنسان لا يستطيع ان يجدد أو يغير نفسه بمعنى الخلقة الجديدة لأنه مكتوب: [ هل يُغير الكوشي جلده أو النمر رقطه، فأنتم أيضاً تقدرون أن تصنعوا خيراً أيها المتعلمون الشرّ ] (إرميا 13: 23)، فبكون الإنسان مثل الميت لا يقدر أن يقوم من ذاته، لذلك يحتاج قوة أخرى لتُقيمه، وأن يأتيه نداء مملوء حياة يستطيع أن يعطيه حياة، وهذا ما حدث حينما نادى الر ب على لِعازر وقال لهُ [ هلم خارجاً ] فقام الميت في الحال، فالرب أتى متجسداً ليعطينا حياته الخاصة ويقيمنا بقدرته هو، لأنه لم يعد في الإنسان قدرة حتى أنه يستطيع ولو يستند على شيء، ولا حتى الناموس المقدس نفسه، أي وصايا الله وشرائعه المجيدة، لأنه لا يستطيع كما هو مكتوب: [ فالذين هم في الجسد (العتيق) لا يستطيعون أن يرضوا الله ] (رومية 8: 8)

  لذلك كل أعمال الإنسان مهما تعاظمت لن ترضي الله قط، لأنه لازال تحت سلطان الموت ولم تدب في داخله الحياة الإلهية التي تقدر أن تُقيمه خليقة جديدة، لذلك والإنسان ساقط تحت سلطان الموت لا يستطيع أن يرى أو يشعر بقوة الله في داخلة وبالتالي يستثقل الوصية، والصلاة تبقى ثقيلة على نفسه لا يستطيع الاستمرار فيها، وحتى ان استمر لا يقدر على سماع صوت الله ولا معرفة مشيئته، وربما يحاول أن يرضي نفسه بالخدمة والكلام عن الله ولكن في الواقع العملي المُعاش: أنه يهرب من مواجهة ذاته بالحقيقة والدخول في سرّ الحياة الجديدة الذي يظن أنه قادر أن يصنعها بنفسه وذاته، مما يزيد الأمر تعقيداً ويزداد الإنسان بُعد عن الله ونشأة هوة كبيرة بينه وبين الله، وبالتالي لا يستطيع أن يُقيم شركة مع القديسين في النور....

  لذلك يا إخوتي فأن دعوة الله تتطلب اهتداء من نوع خاص، أي الوصول لطريق حياة التجديد وتبعية الرب فيها، لأن الرب يقول للتلاميذ: [ أنتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد ] (متى 19: 28)
  والتجديد هنا بيتم بالمعمودية أي الولادة الجديدة من فوق، التي تُسمى الاستنارة، فيستنير الإنسان ويدخل في النور الإلهي، ثم يتبع الله في التجديد، لأنه لا يكفي قط أن يعتمد الإنسان فقط، بل يستمر يتبع المسيح الحي في التجديد لأنه مكتوب: [ ونحن جميعاً ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة، نتغير (نتجدد باستمرار) إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح ] (2كورنثوس 3: 18)
  فالمعمودية هي الولادة الجديدة من فوق، أي بداية الخلقة الجديدة والدخول في سرّ الحياة الأبدية، وبداية الطفولة الروحية، ثم على امتداد الحياة تُدعم وتتقوى وتتجدد بالتوبة المستمرة كقوة في حياة الإنسان المستنير، ومن هنا فقط تكون التوبة القوية ذات السلطان التي تنقل الإنسان باستمرار من حالة الضعف للقوة والثبات في الله الحي ليثمر لحساب مجد الله الحي، ومن هذه المقدمة الهامة والضرورية سننطلق في شرح معنى التوبة بتركيز شديد وكيف تستمر في حياتنا ونحياها خطوة بخطوة... 

___________________

في الجزء القادم سنتكلم عن معنى التوبة في الكتاب المقدس
للدخول للجزء الثاني أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للدخول للجزء الثالث أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للدخول للجزء الرابع أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للدخول للجزء الخامس أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للدخول للجزء السادس أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للدخول للجزء السابع أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للدخول للجزء الثامن أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للدخول للجزء التاسع أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للدخول للجزء العاشر أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للدخول للجزء الحادي عشر أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثاني عشر أضغط *هنـــــــــا*​


----------



## mary naeem (12 مايو 2013)

مشاركة مميزة اخي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 مايو 2013)

موضوع رائع ومهم جداا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك استاذي

ومنتظره الجزء القادم بنعمة ربنا .


----------



## اليعازر (12 مايو 2013)

مَن مِنّا لا يحتاج الى التوبة؟!..

متابع معك..بانتظار الجزء القادم

الرب يبارك مجهوداتك.

.


----------



## aymonded (12 مايو 2013)

وهبنا الله قوة حياة التجديد المستمر بلا توقف بل في نمو دائم لنصير حسب صورته هو
وبإذن يسوع كل يومين اضع جزء جديد ... ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً كونوا معافين
​


----------



## candy shop (12 مايو 2013)

موضوع راااااااااااائع عن التوبه 

شكرااااااا جدا ايمن 

كل مواضيعك مفيده وقيمه جدا ومعزيه روحيا 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله

كان نفسى اقيمه بس للاسف منفعش 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 مايو 2013)

وكثيراً منا حاول ان  يتخلص من إنسانيته الساقطة بلصق بعض الأعمال بها التي تتناسب مع الحياة  الأبدية، لكنه عمل مثل ما قال الرب في الإنجيل بأنه عمل عملية ترقيع، فوضع  قطعة من ثوب جديد على الثوب العتيق [ وقال لهم أيضاً مثلاً: ليس أحد يضع  رُقعة من ثوب جديد على ثوب عتيق وإلا فالجديد يشقه والعتيق لا توافقه  الرقعة التي من الجديد ... فيصير الخرق أردأ ] (لوقا 5: 36)، (مرقس 2: 21)
  ومن هنا تأتي المشاكل النفسية والتمزق الداخلي في الإنسان، حينما يحاول  أن يرقع حياته ليكون غير ذاته، بمعنى أنه من الخارج يلصق بنفسه أعمال البرّ  والحياة مع الله، ومن الداخل مملوء ومشحون بكل شهوة وطمع وكل أهواء  الخطايا التي تعمل في أبناء المعصية، لأن ابن الظلمة لا يستطيع أن يحيا في  النور، كما أن الظلمة والنور لا يجتمعان قط...
..........................

يعني ايه يااستاذي كلمه
الكوشي وكلمه الرقطه ؟؟

جميييييييييييل جداااااااااااااا ومنتظره اكيييد باقي السلسله 
ربنا يبارك حياه حضرتك وخدمتك المباركه
وتقييم واحد قليل 
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 مايو 2013)

شوقتنا للموضوع الاساسى
اذا كان كل الجمال دا المقدمه 
ربنا يعطينا التوبه الحقيقيه 
ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (13 مايو 2013)

وهبنا اله قوة حياة التوبة وهناك ما هو أجمل حينما نغوص في الموضوع لندخل في سر حياة التوبة المُعاشة

*بالنسبة لسؤال بنت الكنيسة*
الكوشي:  	الحبشي أو الأثيوبي ذات البشرة السمراء
الرقطة: هي النقش الموجود على جلد النمر من بقع سوداء
فيعني هل يستطيع الكوشي أن يغير لون جلده أو النمر يغير النقش الموجود عليه من لون أو شكل، لو دول يقدروا يبقى الشرير يقدير يغير نفسه ويفعل الصلاح، ده المقصود من الكلام عموماً.. النعمة تكون معك ومع كل من يحب ربنا يسوع في عدم فساد آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 مايو 2013)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير
على هذا الموضوع المميز والرائع
والهام فى حياة كل مسيحى


----------



## aymonded (13 مايو 2013)

المسيح إلهنا يهب شخصك العزيز كل نعمة وفرح وسلام فائق
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً، كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (4 يونيو 2013)

Well don ayamonded REPENTANCE is a huge act which is GOD waiting from man but even it is huge act God well be the most......! who motivate it.....! without him we are not able to do nothing even repentance......! we have to do the best of strength to Prof to God that we are really serious in repentance well don


----------



## aymonded (4 يونيو 2013)

أشكرك حقيقي على حضورك الحلو في الموضوع وتعليقك المميز يا أجمل أخ حلو حبيب ربنا يسوع
فقط صلي لأجلي كثيراً جداً، ولنُصلي أن يعطينا الله قوة حياة التوبة لكي تكون مثمرة في حياتنا كلنا آمين​


----------



## aymonded (21 أغسطس 2014)

*1 - سلسلة كيف أتوب -1- مقدمة*
*2 - سلسلة كيف أتوب -2- معنى التوبة في العهدين*
*3 - سلسلة كيف أتوب -3- دعوة التوبة، لمن تكون الدعوة*
*4 - سلسلة كيف أتوب -4- مرض الخطية والاعتراف به لتحقيق الدعوة*
*5 - سلسلة كيف أتوب -5- خداع الخطية - الله غير مُجرب بالشرور، وهو لا يُجرب أحداً*
*6 - سلسلة كيف أتوب -6- الخطية تنبع من إرادة الإنسان باختياره الخاص*
*7 - سلسلة كيف أتوب -7- نتيجة ما سبق، ضرورة التغيير*
*8 - سلسلة كيف أتوب -8- تابع نتيجة ما سبق، ضرورة التغيير، ماذا لو لم نتغير*
*9 - سلسلة كيف أتوب -9- ثانياً أساس الدعوة للتوبة*
*10 - سلسلة كيف أتوب -10- تابع ثانياً أساس الدعوة للتوبة  - طول أناة الله*
*11 - سلسلة كيف أتوب -11- تابع ثانياً أساس الدعوة للتوبة - غفران الخطايا*
*12 - سلسلة كيف أتوب -12- ثالثاً: كيف أتوب - الاتجاه التطبيقي العملي للتوبة*
*13 - سلسلة كيف أتوب -13- ثالثاً: كيف أتوب - تابع الاتجاه التطبيقي العملي للتوبة*
*14 - سلسلة كيف أتوب -14- تابع الاتجاه التطبيقي العملي للتوبة، الإرادة والبعد عن الشرّ وطلب الرب*
*15 - سلسلة كيف أتوب -15- تابع الاتجاه التطبيقي العملي للتوبة، قرار التوبة وسرعة الذهاب للمخلِّص*
*16 - سلسلة كيف أتوب -16- تابع الاتجاه التطبيقي العملي للتوبة، دورنا في استئصال الشرّ*
*17 - سلسلة كيف أتوب -17- تابع الاتجاه التطبيقي العملي للتوبة، تابع دورنا في استئصال الشرّ

**...يتبع...*​


----------

